# Formatvorlagen in Word 2003



## Roman Locher (15. August 2006)

Ich habe ein Dokument mit ca. 40 Formatvorlagen. Davon werden nur ca. 10 verwendet. Gibt es einen Mechanismus alle unbenutzen Formate zu löschen?


----------



## Blumenschein (19. April 2008)

Hallo,
stehe vor demselben Problem, weiß leider auch nicht wie man diese löschen kann! Hast Du bereits einen Lösungsansatz gefunden,
Danke
--
Blumenschein


----------

